

Hammer - A Web Development Tool - thisisblurry
http://hammerformac.com/

======
taylorlapeyre
I've been using Hammer since its beta release, and I've found it to be a great
tool for easily prototyping CMS theme ideas.

If you tend to make a lot of themes for things like Wordpress or are
interested in exploring that, I'd definitely give Hammer a shot.

